# teaching a class on lotion/balm making?



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

I had a lady contact me tonight about putting together a class on making lotion/lip balm. 

She has a group of people (not sure of numbers yet... I wouldn't want to do more than 6-8 at a time... max). Would be doing it in her home. 

Assumptions:
-I supply all equipment, except stove. 
-I provide all supplies (beeswax, oils, essential oils, containers)
-"students" would be supplied with printed copies of all recipies and instructions
-Class would produce a batch of lip balm, and a batch of hand lotion.
-Included in each class would be 2 lip balm containers, and two 2oz plastic lotion containers (could bump this up)

There are costs for materials+containers... lets say $10/person. Then there is the cost for my time... $20/person

So say I'm charging $30/person...

Now, since I'm doing the class at someone else's home, and she's doing the work to find people, how should I price this? 
-If she gets minimum 5 people+her, then she doesn't pay?
-How do I handle if people want extra lip balms or hand lotions? 


Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

First off, is this going to be more of a demonstration or hands on? If it's a hands on you can pair people off with partners, but keep in mind you'll need enough equipment (pans etc) for everyone, or plenty of time. Some things can be shared such as a scale for measuring. Another consideration is recipe size. If you have a recipe for making 4 tubes of lip balm, each person will need four tubes or tins. If there are only six or so people they can take turns, but be sure to allow time. Go over everything ahead of time so that you are well organized and present yourself that way.
People are amazed that they can easily make things such as lip balm.
While you are at it be sure to bring some honey along for sale and extra supplies reasonably priced to sell. Good luck . It should be a fun experience.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I did this last year as part of a Herb Fair. I got a flat fee for my one hour presentation, plus a certain amount per person for the materials. The organizer charged a fee to each participant for the event, and I was paid out of that. 

The presenters who also sold things, like me, were given a space to sell our products before and after the event. Anyone who wanted extras were welcome to buy them from me.


----------

